# Etec with low compression



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

So I recently took my 07 etec 115 in for diagnostics as I am trying to sell my action craft. Turns out I have 2 cylinders with low compression . Here are the number from the leakdown test
1-60 @ 95%
2-120 15%
3-60 94%
4-120 25%
The engine still starts good, and will push boat low 40s at 5400rpm. Sometimes it will die when moving from neutral to fast idle.

So I guess my question is what would you guys recommend doing with motor? Motor has about 1000 hrs. Im not a mechanic, nor do I know anyone who buys older used motors. I lowered my asking price on boat 3k and let everyone know what's up in my Craigslist add, but I would like some other opinions. Not wanting to repower since I would feel like I had to keep boat them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call a shop that overhauls outboards and see if they will bore it out or sleeve those two and replace rings? I don’t know how Etecs like being rebuilt.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

IMHO..
you did right.......but, '07 motor is a write off at a 1000hrs and low compression.....sell the boat and give 'em the motor


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

LtShinysides said:


> So I recently took my 07 etec 115 in for diagnostics as I am trying to sell my action craft. Turns out I have 2 cylinders with low compression . Here are the number from the leakdown test
> 1-60 @ 95%
> 2-120 15%
> 3-60 94%
> ...


Get another leakdown test performed by another shop. Something is amiss if the engine is really running that well. Also, leakdown is a good test for fourstrokes when testing valve sealing and on two strokes when trying to find leaks in the head or the case. Since odds and evens are similar, you might only need a head gasket IF the test was performed properly.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Once you verify that original test... go straight to an actual BRP authorized dealer for a re-build estimate - and at the same time ask about a short block from the factory... The mechanics of re-building an engine don't change much but once it's put back together, setting it up properly needs to have a factory trained tech with the correct software for that year/model motor, period.

The hard part when facing a re-build or replace is the cost and whether it's worth it in your situation. If the motor's a loss -you can still recover some of it's value by parting out the lower unit, the cowling (and anything else with a money value. To get an idea of what I'm talking about go to E-Bay (or similar site) enter make, model and year of your motor and see what's actually being offered for sale there. That might give you an idea of what your options are...


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. I think I may get another mechanic to take a look. Finsleft has got my optimism sparked. The place I took it was a first for me, but they are pretty reputable. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Def get a second test done! Something is off about those numbers... too perfect! After second test if still reading low, run a shock treatment of brp carbon gaurd through it. It should not be running and performing with one cylinder that low never mind two cylnders! 
Side note... just noticed yhe low numbers are on same bank of cylinders. If the hg failed between them this could be possible, but the test should have shown this is what was happening and a hg replacement is not too expensive!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

So I took it in for another opinion, this time just a compression test, and the numbers were the same. The low cylinders are both on same side, but he said there's not a head gasket, just o rings for each? He said the chances of both o rings going bad is small but possible. The problem is just getting to those o rings will cost prob 4-5 hours of labor. I'm not really sure what to do at this point. The interest in my boat has definitely nose dived since posting the motor problems


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey just wanted to give an update to anyone who was looking at this thread. It ended up being the o rings on the 2 cylinders.

HUGE shout out to finsleft258. He is the mechanic at Barefoot Boats in Holly Hill. He took a job 2 other shops didn't want to take the time to deal with. And did it for a very reasonable cost. Boat is running, starting and idling great now. Has a little more pep in its step as well!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

Awesome! Way to bring back some love for us techs @Finsleft258!!!


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

LtShinysides said:


> Hey just wanted to give an update to anyone who was looking at this thread. It ended up being the o rings on the 2 cylinders.
> 
> HUGE shout out to finsleft258. He is the mechanic at Barefoot Boats in Holly Hill. He took a job 2 other shops didn't want to take the time to deal with. And did it for a very reasonable cost. Boat is running, starting and idling great now. Has a little more pep in its step as well!


Thank you! I will be taking you up on the Heron ride, too.


----------

